# Conneaut harbor steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Had no intentions of fishing today as I assumed the rivers were blown out and the lake was tore up ! Got a
Call from my good friend John from Conneaut that the water around the walls was clear ! I loaded up the truck and boat and arrived just before noon ! Fished for 5 hrs had 7 On got 6 in with 2 being 8/9 pounds ! Trolled spoons 90 back 2.1 mph ! Water temps in the 50’s already ! All this rain should really bring them in !


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice fish. Thanks for sharing. Heading to Ashtabula in the morning. Going to try for steelhead and perch but that's a long shot.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

What do you thin the orange glob is on screenshot?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

y-town said:


> Nice fish. Thanks for sharing. Heading to Ashtabula in the morning. Going to try for steelhead and perch but that's a long shot.


Good luck !


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

FishIgo said:


> Good luck !


Please let us know if there is a perch left in Ashtabula.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Please let us know if there is a perch left in Ashtabula.


it was Only a couple years Ago that there would Be packs of boats not far out the lake which could seem from shore in fact when I first started fishing for steelhead they weren’t but a hundred yards from the lighthouse but in the last couple years it has dwindled as the perch population has dropped ! Now I’m lucky to see one or 2 boats perch fishing if any ! I think one of the key factors ( over harvesting is number one ) is the lack of emerald shiners ! Years ago I would be seeing huge schools of emerald shiners In the water and on the depth finder but in the last couple years it’s just little balls show up on the screen Here and there and the occasional school that was forced to the surface by feeding steelhead !


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i agree with the lack of shiners, ive been fishing fairport for over 30 years and used to be you would go out on the breakwall and schools of shiners would be swimming by all day..and that was everyday, now you go out there and you see them for a while one day then nothing for days...the numbers are way down


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Please let us know if there is a perch left in Ashtabula.


We didn't get to try for perch. Caught a few steelhead, one large mouth and one small mouth. Saw about 3 or 4 boats out couple hundred yards out or so that may have been perching.


----------

